# I Did It 2 Eu2000i And Parallel Kit...sweet !!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought them from Land and Coats here in the tidewater area. They are sweet. Cant wait to try them out dry camping or whatever. Now if we have a hurricane or power outage I'm covered. Also my mother is on oxygen 24/7 so its also a must have. Lastly, I did get the free interest til 2010. Good deal.Go get cha one.


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

You will really like them. You may want to look at the 6 gal. tank you can get to go with them. It puts a ton more time between refills.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

With a 6 gallon tank unless your running the A/C all the time you'll probaly need to change the oil after every two fill ups.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

After a few hours of run in I'm going to put AMSOIL 10W30 in them. They should last forever.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats! 

You are going to LOVE your Hondas


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the Yamaha EF3000iSEB and it is over 150lbs and it is like bringing another person along. anway I love the generator but if I were to do it again I would do what you did because it opens up alot of options for stowing and hauling. Now I feel like dragging a dead body everywhere I want to go!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

ME TOO!!!! I went yesterday and picked up our 2 new EU2000i and the parallel cord. Also got the no interest until January 2010. After calling Wise and seeing what people were buying them from Mayberry's for, I decided it was worth $150 to buy them locally so that IF there are any problems we don't have to try to contact someone over the phone and box them up and ship them to get them taken care of. Wise also wouldn't do the interest free deal. Looked very hard at the EU3000i but decided that the 2000's were the way to go. Now I can't wait to use them.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, everyone -

I'm in the market to get the 2 Honda 2000s plus whatever else I need to go with them. I'm confused, though -- do you have to actually call all over the country to get prices on these? I saw them in a Camping World catalogue for about a grand a piece. Is that pretty much the ball-park for how much they cost? My online searches aren't turning up anything concrete...

Also, "where" exactly to you put them when you're camping to ensure safety? I saw one guy's set up at a NASCAR race and he had them chained to the frame of the RV. Since ours has an enclosed underbelly, I'm thinking maybe a chain tied onto the tounge? Can you even fit a chain through the top handles?

Thanks for any help!

go6car


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

go6car said:


> Hi, everyone -
> 
> I'm in the market to get the 2 Honda 2000s plus whatever else I need to go with them. I'm confused, though -- do you have to actually call all over the country to get prices on these? I saw them in a Camping World catalogue for about a grand a piece. Is that pretty much the ball-park for how much they cost? My online searches aren't turning up anything concrete...
> 
> ...


 If you want the best price possible and your not worried about getting the interest free deal until January 2010 then call Mayberry's (New Jersey) or Wise's (near Chicago) and it will be $1960 including shipping. I bought from a local dealer and paid $2,132 including tax. I went to the local dealer for two reasons, if ever there is a problem with them I know where to take them and know they will be serviced with no hassle and also I got the interest free deal. You can do a search on Honda's website for nearby dealerships, the one's that have the Well's Fargo label next to them will have the interest free deal. As for where to put them, you'll just want to make sure you point the exhaust away from the camper. I either chain the generator to a nearby tree if there is one available or to the bumper of the camper.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Hi, everyone -
> 
> I'm in the market to get the 2 Honda 2000s plus whatever else I need to go with them. I'm confused, though -- do you have to actually call all over the country to get prices on these? I saw them in a Camping World catalogue for about a grand a piece. Is that pretty much the ball-park for how much they cost? My online searches aren't turning up anything concrete...
> 
> ...


 If you want the best price possible and your not worried about getting the interest free deal until January 2010 then call Mayberry's (New Jersey) or Wise's (near Chicago) and it will be $1960 including shipping. I bought from a local dealer and paid $2,132 including tax. I went to the local dealer for two reasons, if ever there is a problem with them I know where to take them and know they will be serviced with no hassle and also I got the interest free deal. You can do a search on Honda's website for nearby dealerships, the one's that have the Well's Fargo label next to them will have the interest free deal. As for where to put them, you'll just want to make sure you point the exhaust away from the camper. I either chain the generator to a nearby tree if there is one available or to the bumper of the camper.
[/quote]

Great! Thanks and I will check that out!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice - ordered them yesterday from Wise - got 2 EU200i's, the cable to hook them together, RV and house adapters and the additional gallon jug for just over 2K. Can't wait to try them out! We just need a chain so that nobody walks off with them when we hit the races!

Thanks again!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have 2 2000's too.
I used one a couple months ago when a car hit a power line and we lost power for a few hours, I kept my aquarium going with one!It's nice to know you have them not just for camping but for home use should the need arise. Having said that, the power will never go out again!


----------

